# REA 21102 Aristo-Craft Rodgers 2-4-2



## tcaron20 (Nov 19, 2010)

Picked up a used REA 2-4-2 engine the other day and I am impressed with what they offered in what appears to be a decent value.

Although a bit dusty and some parts needed re-glueing the engine is a nice runner and includes smoke, chug sound with volume control and lights.

Were these ever popular?

Tom C


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Popular enough so that they went through at least three iterations! The last version was an Aristocraft version with slopeback tender and working lights on the pilot beam. The early REA version only had a headlamp and a bulb in the cab for lighting. It also had no tender and depending upon the version, only a very small coal pile on the back of the cab or none at all! I had a very old Coca Cola Rodgers 2-4-2T that I modified to have a tender:


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It was the first set I bought that got me started in G scale. Mine came with two Serra coaches which also had smoke and full interiors. Mine has been a good runner and usually ends up under the Christmas tree every year. Just can not see putting DCC in it for now even tho my RR is set up to run only DCC. Some day maybe. Later RJD


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Got rid of mine years ago!!! Regal


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

They are good bashing fodder.
I have one still in the box, awaiting a complete goin' over.


----------

